# Tau Rumors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Once again from Faeit212 (*SOURCE*):



> * Tau Dreadknight Rumors *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Once again from Faeit212 (*SOURCE*):


nowt to do with the rumours themselves but that is one nice conversion


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Fil does some really lovely models. And sells them as kits too...

www.filbot.co.uk (though the site has had some issues recently, it may take a while to load)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tau are the only army that might tempt me back to 40k. Be nice to see some new models for them.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Impressive model. And interesting rumors. Not sure the Tau need bigger/shootier suits, so much as a general point reduction and a Flyer or anti-Flyer unit.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I would love to see a Tau model that can open fire with an insane amount of missile.

Like one of these suits


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think it will fit that way in to the Tau combat style. It sounds to fixed and the Tau are all about making changes to a basic frame everything but drones and sniper teams have options to change them to fit the coming battle without having to get another guy to come in and take someone else's spot. While I would love to see a titan/dreadknight esque unit for Tau armies I doubt it will happen. something that large is difficult to move around from planet to planet or even on the battlefield. I find it more logical for them to move all our tanks to flyers since the upgrades and fluff for them already make them sound just like they should be anyway, the rules set at the time the dex was written just didn't allow for it to be listed as such since GW at the time didnt know how to handle flyers.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Too difficult to move? With the ORCA already in the TAU fluff? I mean, certainly they have plenty of excess transport available.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know it sounds like something that would fit well into a tau gun line. Since tau are more shoot than close combat. Plus people like big models so it would be a good addition to tau.


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe (Jan 23, 2012)

Something about it just doesn't seem to fit well in the way the Tau fight. Orca's carry 1 unit of firewarriors and maybe 2 units of Crisis suits, a Manta carries much more, but having something take up that much space in a transport actually takes away from the possible firepower a hunter cadre could bring to a fight. One unit with a lot of guns that can only fire them effectively if it doesn't move while the entire Tau combat philosophy is about being mobile hence the prevalence of jet packs and vehicle multi trackers. We use them as gun lines cause the rules of the game almost dictate we should, that is not how they are meant to fight, I don't run them as a static gun line and do quite well against even the best GK cheese lists. Also the sheer size of the thing would make it a good target not very Tau like for ground based units. I love a big model as much as the next guy but something like that just doesn't sit well with me for Tau.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

DreadLordRedAxe said:


> Something about it just doesn't seem to fit well in the way the Tau fight. Orca's carry 1 unit of firewarriors and maybe 2 units of Crisis suits, a Manta carries much more, but having something take up that much space in a transport actually takes away from the possible firepower a hunter cadre could bring to a fight. One unit with a lot of guns that can only fire them effectively if it doesn't move while the entire Tau combat philosophy is about being mobile hence the prevalence of jet packs and vehicle multi trackers. We use them as gun lines cause the rules of the game almost dictate we should, that is not how they are meant to fight, I don't run them as a static gun line and do quite well against even the best GK cheese lists. Also the sheer size of the thing would make it a good target not very Tau like for ground based units. I love a big model as much as the next guy but something like that just doesn't sit well with me for Tau.


Don't forget though that Tau are all about adapting to solve problems, and if they find that they're outclassed by heavier firepower I'm sure they'd find a way to not only match the firepower, but do it on a far more mobile platform (akin to the Dreadknight with a Jump Pack). 

Tau aren't just mobile hit and run tactics, they're also about innovation and experimentation. 

They do what other races don't (Imperium refuses to innovate if they aren't forced to because they're afraid of technology, Eldar doesn't use the technology they used to because they're afraid of falling into their Hedonistic ways again, Dark Eldar makes new toys to hurt things in the most efficient manner but that doesn't make it better, just meaner, Orks don't innovate as much as they do kludge, and Chaos is all about putting Daemons into Toasters. In all of this, only Tau try to make consistent progress in technology.).

And in the end of the day (especially when dealing with massive Tyranid monsters on their front door) I would believe that the Tau wouldn't be against making something bigger, and full of more firepower if it meant giving themselves the advantage they needed in a fight.

Would it be something they'd use everyday? Not likely. But I'm sure when they do it'd make big holes where the enemy used to be.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I can see the Tau either using *gasp* drop pods, or even mounting them on mobile platforms aka the dreads on a StormRaven.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Some new details on the massive suit via BoLS (*SOURCE*):



> _via Stickmonkey_
> 
> *Tau UBER-suit *
> 
> ...


It sounds less like the heavy walker we were thinking of and more of a light walker with that AV status. Though it's interesting to see something that doesn't have a lower rear AV like most vehicles.

EDIT: Just had a thought. We've been assuming this suit would be Dreadknight size or bigger....I'm going to go out on a limb and say it'll be on a Dreadnought base, and likely a little taller, but not as wide as one to boot.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Zion said:


> BONUS Tasty Morsel:
> Markerlights gain the ability to grant Skyfire.


Makes total sense, but would it just grant it to the missile thingys, or to basically all troops? That could make Tau into Anti-Air killers....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Decided to poke into the BoLS forums for more info and found some! (*SOURCE*)



> *Stickmonkey (8-1-2012)*
> 
> Tau Codex early next year.
> Kroot and other existing allies are there, however they are limited. There appears to be an "Allies" supplement which will be out about the same time and include many more options. (aside: Dare I start a Spring of Allies moniker...ah well then it will end up being 2 years from now... )
> ...


I know some of this is old, but I felt it'd be good to get it in here just to round everything up good and proper.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Zion said:


> I know some of this is old, but I felt it'd be good to get it in here just to round everything up good and proper.


Yeah, those used to be posted up here somewhere - probably lost in the great Russian saga.

Happy to be hearing more Tau rumours... heavier battlesuit sounds good (rumours sound like a broadside+ which is awesome). I just want our troops to be either better (BS4 at least) or cheaper, a flyer (preferably the baracuda in plastic), and a ground based way to get skyfire which isn't on a fortification. I'm hoping that isn't too much to ask for. I'm a friendly player, so uber competitiveness usn't an issue, although my other army is 'nids so I'd prefer it if one of my armies wasn't something that everyone reckons is hopeless straight out of the gate.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More from Faeit212 (*SOURCE*):



> * Tau Battlesuits *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


I'm going out on a limb (again) and make a guess, well a prediction actually.

This is not the same thing as the 2 HP Battlesuit. I'm thinking that the 2 HP Walker is something about the size of a Dreadnought (which is my guess regarding it earlier), and the MC is a separate thing that is the size of a Dreadknight.

The basic logic behind this is the description of the two things don't mesh quite right in my head. No one is saying how big the 2HP Walker is, and some of the weapon loadouts and roll descriptions sound different.

EDIT:

Some things that were Natfka's comment section. Only posting because they seem discussion worthy:


> Anonymous November 28, 2012 11:09 AM
> I tested this battlesuit. That startling is correct, the 4+ invul. Comes from a shield generator. It does not have Inteceptor/skyfire
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: And then there is this one as well from the comment section:


> Anonymous November 28, 2012 4:51 PM
> 
> Last tidbit for today, the "Big Battle Suit" I tested was noted as being on the large oval base, it's picture showed that it is VERY similar in design to the Golden Daemon Bot. It comes with the Rail Cannons if you would like for it to. It has BS 4 similar to the Hammerhead. It again, follows that profile. People are wondering is what it offers instead of the Broadsides. First, it's more flexible. Second, it can't be instant deathed (by high strength weaponry). Lastly, broadsides have gone up in cost slightly. What do broadsides provide? Dedicated anti tank and more railguns for the price. I find it likely that more dedicated tau armies will opt for the "Big Battlesuit" and more allied contingents will opt for broadsides.


EDIT: And yet another one (responding to a response to the one directly above):


> > Anonymous November 28, 2012 5:09 PM
> >
> > Interesting. Could you speak to the Broadside cost increase?
> 
> ...


Obviously I can't attest how accurate the commenter rumors are, they might be real (as Faeit212 does seem to draw in a lot of rumormongers of the anon nature), or they could be trolls. I'm sharing for completeness and discussion purposes only.


----------

